# Finally Got A Boat



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

Finally had the time to purchase a boat. I have a 16ft sylvan sea monster with a 35 hp motor on it. Totally new to boating, but couldn't pass the deal up. Anyone have any tips to get me on the water and safe out there since i'm a newbie there. Any advice and tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Where are you located? 

Your best bet is to pick a lake close by that isn't very crowded, and take a friend to help out incase anything goes wrong. Make sure you have all of your safety equipment, and just take it slow. Get to know your boat and it's controls.


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

I live in girard, but spend a lot of my time fishing berlin! i have all of the necessary safety equipment such as life vests, fire extinguisher, flare gun, horn etc. i appreciate it thank you, and happy fishing to you.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Crappiekiller17 said:


> I live in girard, but spend a lot of my time fishing berlin! i have all of the necessary safety equipment such as life vests, fire extinguisher, flare gun, horn etc. i appreciate it thank you, and happy fishing to you.



Make sure the plug is in  you're gonna really be reeling in the crappie now with a boat, i mean, even more than you usually get LOL. As already mentioned, a quiet lake would be a good idea, without people flying by you so you can get used to everything. some electonics to at least give you depth would be good, those shallow areas can sneak up on you quick...trolling motor as a backup plan not a bad idea either in case you have motor problems.


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

lol will do. haha i dont know about that. im had some success fishing from boats in the past, however i wasnt on my own then, so this should be interesting to say the least! I have a very nice fish finder i installed already, and i bought a trolling motor, just havent hooked it up. motor fires right up, however it was a two stroke i believe and it was repaired, so now in the gas tank i have to mix the gas and oil, but dont know the portion of oil i should add to the gas. hopefully the weather is decent this week, and i will be on the water for sure! Thank You Exide! happy fishing to you sir!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Crappiekiller17 said:


> lol will do. haha i dont know about that. im had some success fishing from boats in the past, however i wasnt on my own then, so this should be interesting to say the least! I have a very nice fish finder i installed already, and i bought a trolling motor, just havent hooked it up. motor fires right up, however it was a two stroke i believe and it was repaired, so now in the gas tank i have to mix the gas and oil, but dont know the portion of oil i should add to the gas. hopefully the weather is decent this week, and i will be on the water for sure! Thank You Exide! happy fishing to you sir!


50-1 on the oil to gas mixture. Go to Walmart in the marine section and they sell a bottle that has all of the mixing ratios right on the bottle. Makes it a lot easier to figure out.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

My motor calls for a 40 to 1 ratio, but seems to run better with a 50 to 1.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Congrats on the boat. I have a 17' sylvan and it is a god boat. I'm sure you will be happy All good advice for you. get used to what you and the boat can handle gradually. May want to add some fuel treatment to your gas.
I use startron enzyme treatment in my merc. good fishin'
EB


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

i appreciate all of the info guys. Thank you so much!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Not sure your age, but you may have to take a boating course online since your motor is above 10 horses. as for oil, i just put 2.5 oz per gallon. never had a proplem and have ran all my motors like that for 15 years. that may be a 50:1 ratio i dont no. i just make it simple by using 2.5 oz of oil per gallon.


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

ducky152000 said:


> Not sure your age, but you may have to take a boating course online since your motor is above 10 horses. as for oil, i just put 2.5 oz per gallon. never had a proplem and have ran all my motors like that for 15 years. that may be a 50:1 ratio i dont no. i just make it simple by using 2.5 oz of oil per gallon.


30 years old! wasnt aware of that, but may be a useful course to take anyway. And that is also noted. thank you for the info. So anxious to get out on the water.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Crappiekiller17 said:


> lol will do. haha i dont know about that. im had some success fishing from boats in the past, however i wasnt on my own then, so this should be interesting to say the least! I have a very nice fish finder i installed already, and i bought a trolling motor, just havent hooked it up. motor fires right up, however it was a two stroke i believe and it was repaired, so now in the gas tank i have to mix the gas and oil, but dont know the portion of oil i should add to the gas. hopefully the weather is decent this week, and i will be on the water for sure! Thank You Exide! happy fishing to you sir!


 you pretty much mix 2 1/2 oz of oil to a gallon of gas or just mix 16 oz to 6 gal of gas. if you cant find the oil mixing bottle at wall mart you can buy them off ebay for about 5.00 or 6.00. then just look at the 50 to 1 ratio and just measure the oil to the gallons of gas your getting. I like to put my oil in the tank first then add the gas so the oil mix's with the gas.

by the way congrats on your boat. make sure and have a good life vest on board for everybody on the boat. its also a good idea to have a good anchor and plenty of rope. if the boat doesn't have a horn you can buy one that comes with a air supply can. good luck with your new boat. oh you also want to have a good paddle in the boat.
sherman


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

sherman51 said:


> you pretty much mix 2 1/2 oz of oil to a gallon of gas or just mix 16 oz to 6 gal of gas. if you cant find the oil mixing bottle at wall mart you can buy them off ebay for about 5.00 or 6.00. then just look at the 50 to 1 ratio and just measure the oil to the gallons of gas your getting. I like to put my oil in the tank first then add the gas so the oil mix's with the gas.
> 
> by the way congrats on your boat. make sure and have a good life vest on board for everybody on the boat. its also a good idea to have a good anchor and plenty of rope. if the boat doesn't have a horn you can buy one that comes with a air supply can. good luck with your new boat. oh you also want to have a good paddle in the boat.
> sherman


Sherman,

Thank you as well. I have all of safety equipment in order, ropes , flare gun, horn, bow and stern lights. i should be good to go out there. the 16oz to 6 gallons makes sense. plus that makes it a little easier for me. i really do appreciate the info!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

If you are 30 you will need to take the boating course before operating the boat. Yes they do ask you for your boating course credentials when you get checked.


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

huntindoggie22 said:


> If you are 30 you will need to take the boating course before operating the boat. Yes they do ask you for your boating course credentials when you get checked.


any idea where i can find the information for the course i need to take?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

_*BEWARE 
*_
Lots of good advice on the boat and motor but none on avoiding Berlin now. The water level is so low at this time you have a high potential of running aground or tearing up your lower unit.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

https://www.boat-ed.com/ohio/


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never taken the course, never been asked for credentials, and never knew I needed it until now. It says the cut off is 1982, and I was born in 1984. Guess I should take it. Im sure now that I know, the next time I get checked they'll ask for it. Haha


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Let's see some pics and congrats on the first.....won't be the last. ....lol


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Looks like everyone has pretty much everything covered. Just be sure and have a checklist for the ramp that you take care of before you actually get there. Practice it a few times even before you go. It can get pretty crazy at ramps and easy to forget something important in the midst of it!! Also, on the boating course. Not sure if you plan on having the boat insured but if so, depending on your insurance company, some offer a discount for taking that course. Also, when you get to the marine navigation part. Don't hit the water and expect everyone else knows and follows that....almost got a buddy of mine in trouble on the Black River a couple of months ago!!!


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Practice backing your boat before you get to the ramp! Also go at an off peak time to practice launching and trailering your boat. Rig your boat in the rigging lane and not when you are on the ramp. And as said before, don't forget the plug. 2 kinds of boaters. Those that have forgotten to plug, and those that haven't forgotten it yet. Lol. Congrats on the boat and enjoy!! Berlin is a madhouse as you may or may not know. Keep your head on a swivel!


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

A few pics of the boat!


----------



## creek chub (Sep 18, 2014)

tilefish said:


> Practice backing your boat before you get to the ramp! Also go at an off peak time to practice launching and trailering your boat. Rig your boat in the rigging lane and not when you are on the ramp. And as said before, don't forget the plug. 2 kinds of boaters. Those that have forgotten to plug, and those that haven't forgotten it yet. Lol. Congrats on the boat and enjoy!! Berlin is a madhouse as you may or may not know. Keep your head on a swivel!





Crappiekiller17 said:


> A few pics of the boat!





Crappiekiller17 said:


> A few pics of the boat!





tilefish said:


> Practice backing your boat before you get to the ramp! Also go at an off peak time to practice launching and trailering your boat. Rig your boat in the rigging lane and not when you are on the ramp. And as said before, don't forget the plug. 2 kinds of boaters. Those that have forgotten to plug, and those that haven't forgotten it yet. Lol. Congrats on the boat and enjoy!! Berlin is a madhouse as you may or may not know. Keep your head on a swivel!


----------



## creek chub (Sep 18, 2014)

Make sure your tires and wheel bearings are in great shape.always check your tires before each outing.


----------



## the bassillon tiger (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks like you have most of the necessities. I would add:

*a small toolbox, roll of duck tape and some extra rope.
-for bow mount trolling motor buy 5 feet of lawnmower pull rope.
*Fuses for your electronics and spare trailer bulbs. I unplug my trailer lights before launching. 
**Plastic coffee can to use as bathroom for when you're not out of site.
*Attach boat drain plug to keys or something else to remind you. I've left mine out twice! I still feel the shame!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

beaver said:


> I've never taken the course, never been asked for credentials, and never knew I needed it until now. It says the cut off is 1982, and I was born in 1984. Guess I should take it. Im sure now that I know, the next time I get checked they'll ask for it. Haha


only need it if you run a motor larger than 10 horse.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

even guys that's old enough that they don't need to take the course, should take it. so many guys out there don't have a clue as to who has the right of way. and you just have to give the right of way to some boaters to prevent an accident.

my brother n law down in fl got his 1st boat a few yrs ago. and he couldn't back it for crap. so I told him he needed to go to a wall mart parking lot and practice his backing before going to the launch. he took my advice and got a little better backing his boat in.
sherman


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

guys i really appreciate all of the tips and info you have passed along to me. Will be doing some practice tomorrow as i am doing a short work day from home, which will allow me tons of time tomorrow. happy fishing to you all.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Crappiekiller17 said:


> guys i really appreciate all of the tips and info you have passed along to me. Will be doing some practice tomorrow as i am doing a short work day from home, which will allow me tons of time tomorrow. happy fishing to you all.


Get a hospital urinal. ....they are great!!!...nice pics


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hold the phone guys if your mixing regular 2 stroke oil 50:1 is a great mix at the ounces it says to use B UT if you use synthetic 2 stroke its ratio is different in ounces ...each quart of your favorite oil has an ounce measuring ability. myself I use synthetic ,


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

First aid kit and ALWAYS, a lunch


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Glad to hear about your boat. We all have our moments at the boat ramp! Don't let someone get to you if your having a problem. Be careful if someone wants to help you, by letting them get behind the wheel, unless you know or have watched some one launch or load.I have seen some do it as easy like a pro and some decent (me)?If you see some one launch and like what you saw don't be afraid to ask for assistance.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That looks like a nice ride!

Keep a look out for floating logs, trees extending further into the water than expected, sand bars, and shallow points. Boats don't have brakes, so it's hard to stop fast enough when you notice an obstacle. 

If you are drifting, get that motor started before you drift too close to a rocky shoreline. With an older motor, it may not start the first or second time and a good wind will push you onto the rocks pretty quick!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Noone mentioned a good anchor and rope. Your boat prob came with one but it can save your butt if your motor quits until someone comes along to help. That brings up another item, a red piece of cloth or flag to raise into the air on a pole or rod so people know you're in "distress"! Bit soon but I think flares are required onboard a boat over 14 ft on Erie.(Know Your, and your Boat's capabilities before hitting Erie! Whole nother list of accessories required up there!)


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

Congrats on your new boat! I am 31 I just bought my first boat last year 16 foot Larson. I was on mosquito lake first time I took it out boat ran fine all day, went to start the motor to go back to dock and the key starter wouldn't work. Thankfully I had a pull cord in my glove box and I was able to pull start the motor to get back into the dock. Not a bad idea to have a pull cord ready never know what might happen on the lake that was a life saver for me cause I don't have a trolling motor on my boat. Took it to the mechanic and he said my starter dried up. I am a firm believer of taking my boat to one mechanic cause then he can get to know my boat so when something happens he knows what it is. I am from Girard also I take my boat to Gaylord and sons in Hubbard, Good guy and he is fair on his pricing. I took the boating course last year also.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks like a 80's model merc. Should have a backup pull cord in a pouch inside cowl release 
If not should at least be a place to put one. 
Nice boat congrats. I have an identical looking smokercraft I'm out there every weekend. Sure I'll see ya


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

razu said:


> Looks like a 80's model merc. Should have a backup pull cord in a pouch inside cowl release
> If not should at least be a place to put one.
> Nice boat congrats. I have an identical looking smokercraft I'm out there every weekend. Sure I'll see ya


put second key and second plug in truck,if you do not have one you are not going on the water.
go only to deep water for test,
test your pump,pumping water from boat,
find out when was your impeller changed last time,that is water pump in your ingene,that is moust important,
make sure when ingene is running,it pump water in good streem,
never start the ingene with out water,it take 30 second with out water to burn the inpeler.
I fish lake erie
at leest 10 time people are in line waiting to put the boat in water and they start the motor dry,
never do that.
if you cant find out when inpeler was changed,order one and put that in by yourself $50.


----------



## FlickerShad (Aug 6, 2014)

Besides the safety gear you have, you need one wearable personal flotation device per occupant and preferably at least one throwable (its like a seat cushion with 2 hand holds) also required is a bilge pump. You can grab a cheap one from wally world for $20.

If you have apple or android, you can also buy an app called Navionics Boating. (Cost is $10.00). 

It has depth info and detailed maps of most us lakes. The app is incredible. For example, shortdrift explained above avout the unsafe conditions at berlin due to water being so low, with the app you can offset depths to reflect real numbers when you are navigating. Berlin is down over 6 feet from normal pool, so you can only imagine not having extra help to keep you clear of dangerous spots.

GOOD LUCK and Happy Boating/Fishing!


----------



## yugrac (Aug 24, 2014)

I had a Sylvan a few years ago, it was a 14 foot and I wanted more room, only reason I sold it. It was a really good boat, never regreted buying it. My boat did not leak, however if you have a battery, get a bilge pump, I had a boat that leaked years ago and I was glad I had one. I have a 2013 G3 1860 now, its never had water in it [the sylvan never leaked either] but I have had pumps in all of them. I never take my drain plug out so I dont worry about putting it back in. My boat is stored inside year round. First year in a boat is a learning process, but stick with it, learn from your mistakes, [you will make a few , I did] and have a good time, fishing from a boat is WAY better then bank fishing.


----------



## yugrac (Aug 24, 2014)

Also if you are fishing in Ohio, you can download lake contour [depth] maps for free on the ODNR website. Print then out, laminate them and take them with you, it will give you some idea of where your at.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Crappiekiller17 said:


> Finally had the time to purchase a boat. I have a 16ft sylvan sea monster with a 35 hp motor on it. Totally new to boating, but couldn't pass the deal up. Anyone have any tips to get me on the water and safe out there since i'm a newbie there. Any advice and tips would be greatly appreciated!


Been boating for a long time,from Erie to the Ohio River and my number one tip is safety first, safety second and safety always! A free online boating course is not only a good idea, but a great idea! Finally, don't forget the plug!! LOL!


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Congrats on the boat purchase, train a friend as you learn, can be a big help having someone else who can help getting in and out, also my best purchase beside my ipilot, was tow insurance from Boat USA,


----------



## Resorter (Jun 18, 2012)

I have the Smoke Craft Resorter which I think is the sister boat to yours. Their great boats but can get tippy with a couple guys in them. All the good advice ha been given. Enjoy!


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

the cutoff i was was told born 1980 or later call a local marina in your area and they should be able to tell you where to take classes and the exam. your motor may be 25 to one depending on the year . but look at what year the motor is on your title and you can go online to find out what oil to gas ratio it takes.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

If you're born after 1981 you have to take the course. Even if born before still a good class to take. 

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/boatereducation


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Good habit to get into is to establish a routine that works for you and stick to it... Never get in a hurry, never rush when hooking up, launching or loading. And always, always, always make sure that drain plug is in before you launch!! 

If you get into a habit of doing a walk around to check everything before toeing and launching it will be second nature. 

Also I dunno if anyone mentioned this, but check that trailer, make sure your bearings are good and full of grease, and make sure your lights and suspension are all in good shape. Another thing to keep in mind is to make sure you have all the appropriate tools to change a tire if need be. 

ABSOLUTELY nothing worse than trying to go fishing and running into trailer problems on the way there or on the way home!

If you would like I live in Youngstown, cornersburgh area. I would be more than happy to help ya out with anything or go out to Berlin with you and help out if you ever want assistance.


----------



## yugrac (Aug 24, 2014)

Trailer is an absolute item to service,I_ check my tire pressure every time before I go out, and jack each wheel up and check the wheel bearing for play or noise every 2 times. Have a spare and make sure it fits your hub! I had a tire problem once only to find out the spare that came with the trailer did not fit! Only thing that saved me was I was only a short ways from home and limped it home._


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Crappiekiller17 said:


> Finally had the time to purchase a boat. I have a 16ft sylvan sea monster with a 35 hp motor on it. Totally new to boating, but couldn't pass the deal up. Anyone have any tips to get me on the water and safe out there since i'm a newbie there. Any advice and tips would be greatly appreciated!


Berlin is low, so take time to learn where it is deep and also very shallow. I take for granted you have depth finder. If you put in at Bonner road, stay to left as your going out, very shallow point to right. After you get over 15 turn toward 224 bridge, water depth should be fine the entire time, stay away too far right or left. After going under the bridge deeper water, you can turn left and scout around, or go straight toward campgrounds, as you near the camping depths will change so be careful, turn left and head to mill creek ramp, pass the ramp and go into the backwater, depth is fine and as you get further back, the fishing is good. If you dont turn past ramp, stay left but not too close to shore nor too far right, big shallow area in middle, head toward railroad tressel and make left turn and go down the long bay, goes back a distance and good are again to fish.


----------



## Georgio_P (Jun 4, 2010)

All that which has been said already, Plus:
1. Make sure that your propeller is on, and your nuts are tight!
2. Batteries are charged
3. Carb and fuel pump\lines are not leaking before takeoff
4. Wiring on trailer is working, turn signals, brake lights, running lights.
5. Plastic waterproof pouches for cell phones, keys, wallet, etc.
6. License and registration ready\ properly displayed


----------



## nate44 (Jan 9, 2012)

Practice backing your trailer up before heading to the ramp. Some trailers are so small that when the boat is off you can't see the trailer. I have one like that and I put driveway marker pole on it so its easier to see and backup.
Also, if you plan to take your boat on lake Erie join boat US
Its the AAA on the water


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

a paddle and a boat hook come in handy and so does a spare battery make sure you buy the right kind of deep cycle battery get a small tool kit with a couple screwdrivers and a few wrenches and a spare gas line doesnt hurt either or put a new one on and keep the one you have as a spare . i dont know how big your gas tank is but 2 stroke outboards can go through some gas so consider a spare tank and you will use twice as much at full throttle than 2/3rds check craislist or even a marina and a spare prop doesnt hurt either.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I would go to Walmart and purchase spare drain plugs. I keep one duct taped under a seat in my boat, the primary chained to the boat, and a third in my tow vehicle. More than once I've lost them, and it ruins your day. Get creative and spend a few bucks to save your day. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

